# ملابس البطريرك من 12 قطعة



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*الصاكوص والزنار.. تعرف إلى زي البابا*








  الأنكولبيون 



 للزي الكهنوتي في  المسيحية أصول تاريخية، ففي سفر الخروج من العهد القديم، أمر الله موسى أن  يصنع ملابس خاصة لهارون أخيه واللاويين والكهنة ليستعملوها وقت الخدمة فقط،  قائلا "واصنع ثيابا مقدسة لهرون أخيك للمجد والبهاء وتكلم جميع حكماء  القلوب الذين ملأتهم روح حكمة أن يصنعوا ثياب هرون لتقديسه ليكهن لي. وهذه  هي الثياب التي يصنعونها صدرة ورداء وجبه وقميص محزم ومحامة ومنطقة فيصنعون  ثيابا مقدسة لهرون أخيك ولبنيه ليكهن لي وهم يأخذون الذهب والأسمانجوني  والأرجوان والقرمز والبوص" (خر 28: 2-5).


كما أمر الرب بتخصيص  ملابس للخدمة يلبسها الكاهن أثناء الخدمة، حيث ذكر في سفر زكريا قائلا  "وكان يهوشع لابسا ثيابا قذرة وواقفا قدام الملاك. فأجاب وكلم الواقفين  قدامه قائلا انزعوا منه الثياب القذرة. وقال له انظر قد أذهبت عنك إثمك  ألبسك ثيابا مزخرفة فعلت ليضعوا على رأسه عمامة طاهرة. فوضعوا على رأسه  وحمامة الطاهرة والبسوه ثيابا وملاك الرب واقق" (زك3:3-5).


ومن المعروف أن الكاهن  يرتدي زيا أبيض اللون وذلك لعدة أسباب وضعتها الكنيسة، حيث يشير إلى قداسته  وطهارة شعبة بعد تطهيره إياه من خطاياهم (7:51) - (أش18:1) وأيضا عندما  تجلى المسيح أمام تلاميذه تغيرت هيئته قدامهم أضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه  بيضاء كالنور (مت 17: 2، مر 9: 3). وكذلك لأن لباس الملائكة وقت ظهورهم أو  تجليهم للبشر بلباس أبيض كالثلج (لو 24: 4، يو 20: 12، مر 16: 5).
 
 كما أنه رمز القداسة والطهارة قال الحكيم "لتكن ثيابك بيضاء ولا يعوز رأسك  دهن" (جا 9: 8)، وهي تشير إلى نقاوة القلب وتتكون ملابس البطريرك من 12  قطعة، هم الاستيخارة والبطرشيل والزنار والكمام والصاكوس والحجِر  والأموفوريون والصليب والأنكلوبيون والمانتيه والتاج وعصا الرعاية.

* الاستيخارة*
هي قميص طويل ينسدل حتى  القدمين، وتدل على الطهارة التي يجب أن يتحلى بها الكاهن وأن يحفظها في  حياته. وترمز إلى الثوب اللامع الذي ألبسه هيرودس الملك للمسيح وأرسله إلى  بيلاطس سخرية (لوقا23: 11)

* الزنار (الأوراريون)*
قطعة نسيج طويلة تشبه  الزنار، وعليها صلبان صغيرة أو كتابة "قدوس قدوس قدوس" يتمنطق بها  البطريرك، إشارة إلى العفاف اللازم لمن تمنطق به ويرمز أيضا إلى السياط  التي جلد بها المخلص. فيشد الأسقف حقويه بالزنار متهيأ للقيام بالخدمة  المقدسة الإلهية بكل ضبط لشهواته ويقول حين يتمنطق بالزنار "تبارك الله  الذي يمنطقني بالقوة ويجعل طريقي بلا عيب مقوما رجلي كالأيائل ورافعا إياي  على المعالي (حب19:3).








الزنار

 *الأكمام*
قطعتا قماش عريضتان  عليهما صليبان صغيران، حيث يغطي طرفي الاستيخارة، وتدل على الأسلحة الروحية  الضرورية لمرتديها في جهاده الروحي ضد الشيطان وما يثير عليه من المعاكسة،  وكذلك إلى الوثاقات التي ربطت يدي المسيح حين آلامه.


 والأكمام تغطي  طرفي استيخارة الأسقف، فيسهلان حركاته، وحين ارتدائها يقال على الكم اليمين  "يمينك يا رب تمجدت بالقوة، يدك اليمنى سحقت الأعداء وبكثرة مجدك حطمت  مقاوميك" وعلى اليد اليسرى "يداك صنعتاني وجبلتاني فهمني فأتعلم وصاياك"  (مز73:118).







الأكمام

 *البطرشيل*
قطعة نسيج طويلة وعريضة  يلبسها على العنق، وتتدلى على الصدر، وتنتهي إلى الأسفل بشراريب. والبطرشيل  يدل على النعمة الإلهية المستقرة على لابسه، ويشير إلى تحمله مسؤولية  الرعية. 
بدون  البطرشيل لا يستطيع  الكاهن القيام بأية خدمة كنسية. وحين ارتداءه يقال "تبارك الله الذي يسكب  نعمته على كهنته كالأطياب على الرأس النازلة على اللحية لحية هارون النازل  على جيب قميصه". (مز2:132).








البطرشيل

*  الحجر*

 قطعة نسيج مربعة  الزوايا في وسطها صليب أو صورة أحد القديسين، يضعها على الجانب الأيمن،  ويشير إلى فضائل الشجاعة والصدق والدعة والحق الذي ينبغي أن يتصف بها  الكاهن عند تقديم الذبيحة الإلهية.

 يرمز الحجر إلى غلبة  المسيح على الموت وعزته وقدرته بما أنه لا شركة له مع الخطيئة. كذلك يرمز  إلى السيف الروحي الذي ينبغي أن يتقلده، وهذا السيف هو التعليم والكرازة  واستقامة الرأي، إنه سيف الحق المسلول دوما على الشرير. ويقول عند لبسه  الحجر "تقلّد سيفك على فخذك أيها القوي بحسنك وجمالك، واستله وانجح واملك  في سبيل الحق والدعة والخير فتهديك يمينك هديا عجيبا" (مز3:44). 
*الأفلونية*
رداء (مشلح) عريض مستدير  ذو فتحة، في أعلاه مستدير ذو فتحة في أعلاه يلبس منها فيدخل رأس الكاهن  فيها وتغطي الأفلونية جسم الكاهن. ترمز إلى ثوب الأرجوان الذي سخر به جند  الرومان من المسيح عند آلامه وترمز إلى نعمة الرب المستقرة بالروح القدس  على الرسل وخلفائهم.

 يلبسها مع البطرشيل  في تتميم جميع الأسرار المقدسة وعند تتميم الايصودن (الدخول) في صلوات  الغروب، إنها وشاح المجد والطهارة والقداسة التي يسكبها الرب على خدامه حيث  يقول عند لبسها، "كهنتك يا رب يلبسون البر وأبرارك يبتهجون ابتهاجا".  (مز9:131).







الصاكوص

* الصاكوص*
رداء الأسقف وهو قميص  واسع قصير وعريض الكمين ومشقوق الطرفين يجمع طرفيه بجلاجل ويرمز إلى قميص  المسيح الذي اقترع عليه الجند ساعة صلبه.


 ويرمز إلى عبادة  الله الصانعة الصالحات التي تستر مرتديه وتكتنفه من كل الجهات ويقول عند  لبسه، "رؤساء كهنتك يارب يلبسون البر وأبرارك يبتهجون ابتهاجا"(مز9:131)

*اموفوريون*
لباس الكتف، قطعة نسيج  مستطيلة يرتديها الأسقف فقط على كتفيه وحول عنقه فوق الصاكوص، ويدل على  الخروف الضال الذي فتش عنه المسيح فلما وجده حمله على منكبيه بفرح عظيم  وضمه إلى التسعة والتسعين، وكذلك هو يرمز إلى خشبة الصليب التي حملها  المسيح على كتفيه ولهذا كان ينسج من الصوف. ويقول عند ارتداء الأموفوريون،  "لقد حملت على منكبيك طبيعتنا الضالة أيها المسيح، ولما صعدت قدمتها إلى  الآب". 







الأنكولبيون

 *الانكولبيون*
أيقونة السيد أو السيدة  أو أحد القديسين مرصعة بالحجارة الكريمة يعلقها على صدره دلالة الإيمان  القويم من كل قلبه يقول عند تعليقها "قلبا نقيا أُخلق في يا الله وروحا  مستقيما جدّد في أحشائي" (مز50: 10). وهو يدل على أهمية حامله وأهليته  للخدمة، وعلى أنه يعترف من قلبه بالإيمان المستقيم.








الصليب

 *الصليب*
يتدلى صليب من معدن ثمين مرصع من على الرقبة، تمثلا بالأية، "من أراد أن يتبعني فليكفر بنفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني" (مرقس8: 34).








التاج

 * التاج*
زينة الرأس مستدير موشى  بالتخاريم والأيقونات المقدسة ويعلوه صليب يلبسه في الاحتفالات الكنسية وفي  تتميم سائر الأسرار المقدسة، ويدل على إكليل الشوك الذي وضع على رأس  المسيح، ويشير إلى العمامة التي كان يرتديها هرون ورؤساء الكهنة في العهد  القديم حسب أمر موسى (خروج 39: 3، 31).


 ولبس الأسقف  للتاج يعني أنه بتحمله مهام الرعية سيصل بنعمة الله إلى إكليل المجد  والغلبة. يقول الشماس حين يلبسه، "جعلت على رأسه إكليلا من حجارة كريمة،  حياة سألك فأعطيته طول الأيام" (مز20: 3-4).

*العكاز (عصا الرعاية)*
عصا طويلة من المعدن أو  الخشب، تعلوها حيتان يتوسطهما صليب صغير وتبدي حقوق الأسقف الرعائية وسلطته  الروحية. وتشير إلى عصا موسى التي تحولت إلى حية وأكلت حية كهنة فرعون.  وكذلك إلى الحية النحاسية التي رفعها موسى في البرية. يدفعها الشماس إليه  ويقول، "عصا قوة يرسل لك الرب من صهيون فتسود فيما بين أعدائك، عصاك وعكازك  هما يعزيانني".





عصا الرعاية

 فمن ناحية يستلهم آلام الرب وإرشاده ويتكل عليه، ومن ناحية أخرى هو بعصا الرب يؤدب ويسوس الكنيسة.

* المانتيه*
جلباب واسع وطويل لونه  أحمر أو بنفسجي، تعلق جلاجل بطرفيه الأماميين ويزين بأيقونتين على الصدر  وتطريز في الزاويتين السفلين. يلبسه الأسقف في الاحتفالات على أنه معلم  الكنيسة ويلبسه رؤساء الأديرة الكبيرة على أنهم معلموا الرهبان وآباؤهم وهو  في الأصل لباس رهباني انتقل إلى المدينة مع الأسقف.


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع وشرح جميل
تسلم ايدك استاذ اوريجانوس​


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2014)

معلومات قيمه 
وشرح رائع
اول مره اعرف المعلومات دي
شكرا استاذ اوريجانوس​


----------

